# What if?...feat Hare/Sager



## jenskiez (Jul 9, 2012)

This scenario just popped into my head the other day, not sure if this place has adressed it though. Anyways, here it goes: You got a 20 y/o male right midshaft femur fx. and his junk is hangin on that same side as his fx. Simple scenario, wanted to know how you guys would handle it


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2012)

Move his junk? :unsure:


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 9, 2012)

Grow up.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2012)

Have him park his car on the other side


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 9, 2012)

Adjust said junk. He'd appreciate you moving the junk, rather than crushing it. 

Why is this even a question?


----------



## DPM (Jul 9, 2012)

Crush it. Then strap him to a backboard. And don't forget to slam the ambulance doors into the end of the splint .


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 9, 2012)

trollin trollin trollin.....h34r:


----------



## usalsfyre (Jul 9, 2012)

Everyone is missing the obvious! It's the physical manifestation of Throckmorton's, look for a pelvic injury as well.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> everyone is missing the obvious! It's the physical manifestation of throckmorton's, look for a pelvic injury as well.
> 
> :d:d:d


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 9, 2012)

Obviously an emergent castration using a rusty spoon. :nosoupfortroll:

I touch lots of "junk" when putting in foleys, it happens. We are professionals....Or should be.


----------



## firetender (Jul 9, 2012)

delegate

(Though not a serious answer I think, for someone who is just starting out, it's a serious question.)

Serious answer: Communicate with your patient, "I'm going to reposition your privates now so I can place this splint." Then, do it; it's just flesh, just be careful!


----------



## Dwindlin (Jul 9, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Everyone is missing the obvious! It's the physical manifestation of Throckmorton's, look for a pelvic injury as well.



usalsfyre is the winner, also known as the John Thomas sign.  Though unfortunately I think there are some articles demonstrating it is an ineffective means of detecting pathology, having trouble finding them at the moment however.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 9, 2012)

jenskiez said:


> This scenario just popped into my head the other day, not sure if this place has adressed it though. Anyways, here it goes: You got a 20 y/o male right midshaft femur fx. and his junk is hangin on that same side as his fx. Simple scenario, wanted to know how you guys would handle it



Ask him why he's carrying around trash in his groin.

In all seriousness if you're going to ask a question about medicine, be prepared to use the proper terminology, not slang.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 11, 2012)

medichopeful said:


> Ask him why he's carrying around trash in his groin.
> 
> In all seriousness if you're going to ask a question about medicine, be prepared to use the proper terminology, not slang.




Oh please...
If we were putting a sager on someone,
I don't think I'd say, "pardon me, could you by chance displace this gentleman's testicles to one side before placing the splint...  I'd tell the EMT to "move that guys junk first!"


----------

